# Connecting to a Windows 2003 Domain



## zeddjb (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a Windows Server 2003 & domain and a mixture of clients with different OS. Here is the issue:

I have connected my Windows 7 Ultimate client to my domain with no notable issues. 

Lately I have been having connection issues; I leave my client PC on and connected to the server but it seems to disconnect and throw up an error indicating to me that the username and password I'm using is incorrect. That is wrong because my account is an admin and the password is set to never expire.

The only way to fix it will be to restart (not log off, because that doesn't seem to work) the client PC. Now I also have a workstation that is not connected to the domain. IE: it is in a default workgroup by itself because it is a Windows Vista Home OS. This stand alone workstation accesses the same file server/domain with a username(not an admin account) on the domain.

Also have multiple XP SP3 clients connected to this domain with no connection issues.


I can't seem to pinpoint whether this issue is on the client or server side. I do lots of media transfers and editing.

Can anyone help me or point me in a location that can help?


----------



## mousepatch (Sep 25, 2010)

What do the server error logs show? Specifically, do you see anything of interest under application, system, and security logs?

Without anymore information, the first thing I'd try to do is disjoin and rejoin the computer to the domain. But I am interested in knowing what the error logs say.


----------



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

try to disable the IPv6 in your windows 7 <uncheck the small box in network connection properties>. and use IPv4.


----------



## zeddjb (Sep 28, 2010)

I think I was able to find the fix I needed, but time will tell.

On the Windows 7 Client, Network and Sharing Center, and then Advanced sharing settings there was a setting called Home Group connections. It was set to allow Windows to manage homegroup connections, but when I changed it to Use user accounts...I had to log off the client and then all my drives came back and I was able to access the server.

Again, time will tell if this actually fixed the issue, but I believe this is progress.


----------

